# Almond Breeze



## Mabel (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,I was wondering if anyone drinks the Almond Breeze. I it is not milk but made from almonds. I use it on my cereal. Is this a trigger food/Thanks Mabel


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends.Almond or rice milk I think tend to be easier on a lot of people than soy milk or animal milk.However there are not universally safe or universally bad foods. Even if it bothers someone else you can have it if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Mabel (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. It ia made with Almonds.(pur). Having a good day today.Mabel


----------

